# 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 Questions



## Chillax

Hello all,

Sorry for posting a separate thread as opposed to using the ongoing 2010 thread, but I need some answers quick as I need to have a road bike by middle of month, therefore have to order soon.

So I went to the dealer yesterday and the 2010 CAAD9-5 will be available first week of August . . . so I am debating picking up a 9-5 instead of waiting for the 9-4 but there are a few things I was hoping to confirm: 

1) First are the 2010 9-5's BB30 or do they have a reducer in them? 
2) Can anyone confirm the spec on the 9-5 I am assuming full 105? 
3) Does the 9-5 come with a full carbon fork?

On the sizing side - I am 6'4 with a 37 inch true inseam - would I be better suited for the 60 or 63 frame size? I have never owned a road bike so don't have anything to base it off of.

Also does anyone have any pics of the 2010 9-5 in the Blue and in the grey?

Any recommendations on waiting for the CAAD9-4 over the CAAD9-5? I think Rival and 105 are basically equal, but the Force crank would be a nice upgrade and if the 9-4 is BB30 and the 9-5 isn't than that also changes things . . . 

Cheers All


----------



## ping771

Chillax said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry for posting a separate thread as opposed to using the ongoing 2010 thread, but I need some answers quick as I need to have a road bike by middle of month, therefore have to order soon.
> 
> So I went to the dealer yesterday and the 2010 CAAD9-5 will be available first week of August . . . so I am debating picking up a 9-5 instead of waiting for the 9-4 but there are a few things I was hoping to confirm:
> 
> 1) First are the 2010 9-5's BB30 or do they have a reducer in them?
> 2) Can anyone confirm the spec on the 9-5 I am assuming full 105?
> 3) Does the 9-5 come with a full carbon fork?
> 
> On the sizing side - I am 6'4 with a 37 inch true inseam - would I be better suited for the 60 or 63 frame size? I have never owned a road bike so don't have anything to base it off of.
> 
> Also does anyone have any pics of the 2010 9-5 in the Blue and in the grey?
> 
> Any recommendations on waiting for the CAAD9-4 over the CAAD9-5? I think Rival and 105 are basically equal, but the Force crank would be a nice upgrade and if the 9-4 is BB30 and the 9-5 isn't than that also changes things . . .
> 
> Cheers All


Curious--what the price is for the CAAD9-5 and CAAD9-4?

Also where can I find photos of the 2010 CAAD 9 5 and 4? They're not the website. Curious to know how you were able to choose this bike, since all of the photos we have seen are photos from the press.

Thanks.


----------



## hobgoblin

I'm not sure of the other details, but it sounds like we are about the same size--I'm 6'4" with a 37.5" inseam, and I fall in between frame sizes. I ride a CAAD9 in a 60 cm, but a few years ago I had a 63 cm Synapse. The deciding factors will be your torso size and flexibility. I have a relatively short torso and I'm not very flexible, so I prefer the slightly smaller 60cm frame with a 12 cm stem. You'll hear this over and over: probably the best thing is to get professionally fitted.


----------



## B2010

*as far as I know..*

CAAD9-5 has BB30 w/ 105s - $1499
CAAD9-4 has BB30 w/ Rival - $1799 ... would also have upgraded wheels over the 9-5. 

I'm waiting for the 9-4 as Rival is better than 105s... and I like Black! 

just my 2 cents


----------



## zamboni

Chillax,

Based on the feed back from Starnut 2010 caad 9 offers a BB30 version, here is the link for that post.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177669


----------



## ping771

It's odd isn't it that Cdale is selling those bikes now and nothing has been updated on their website?


----------



## Chillax

I was just sent the part specs for the 2010 CAAD 9-5 and the 9-4 see below:

Fork: Both Slice Premium Monocoque full carbon
Wheelset: Both Shimano RS10
Crank: CAAD9-5 FSA Gossamer BB30, CAAD9-4 SRAM Force BB30
Groupset: 9-5 Shimano 105, 9-4 SRAM Rival
Brakes: Both Tektro R580

All other parts (saddle, headset, bars) are basically the same, the main differences are the Crank and the groupset and of course color options. Let me know if there is a particular part you want to know that is not listed. (I would attach the specs but it is a PDF).

Cheers


----------



## daivs_T

will the frameset be available?


----------



## Dan Gerous

daivs_T said:


> will the frameset be available?


Yes, white or black...


----------



## daivs_T

how much will the frameset cost?


----------



## ping771

Chillax said:


> I was just sent the part specs for the 2010 CAAD 9-5 and the 9-4 see below:
> 
> Fork: Both Slice Premium Monocoque full carbon
> Wheelset: Both Shimano RS10
> Crank: CAAD9-5 FSA Gossamer BB30, CAAD9-4 SRAM Force BB30
> Groupset: 9-5 Shimano 105, 9-4 SRAM Rival
> Brakes: Both Tektro R580
> 
> All other parts (saddle, headset, bars) are basically the same, the main differences are the Crank and the groupset and of course color options. Let me know if there is a particular part you want to know that is not listed. (I would attach the specs but it is a PDF).
> 
> Cheers


If the spec sheets show pictures, we'd all be much obliged in seeing them. You can attach pdf's here, but there's a size limit.


----------



## lonestar_shawn

FYI, I'm 6'2" with a 38" inseam (long legs and short torso) and the 60 cm fits me perfect. A friend of mine is 6'3.5" with a 38" inseam (average proportions) and he rides the 63 cm. I think your flexibility will be a large factor - the 63 cm seems to have a much taller headtube.


----------



## Chillax

LEt's see if this works attaching the spec sheet for the 2010 9-5 and 9-4, unfortunately no pics.


----------



## crosstime

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes, white or black...



Any idea if the White is the CAAD9 1 color scheme or the CAAD 9 5 scheme?


----------



## Chillax

crosstime said:


> Any idea if the White is the CAAD9 1 color scheme or the CAAD 9 5 scheme?


The CAAD9-1 is the White scheme, while the CAAD9-5 comes in Blue and in Charcol Gray. The CAAD9-4 comes in Red and BBQ Black.


----------



## crosstime

Meant the CAAD 9 6 version of the white - which IMO is much nicer.


----------



## thatpace

*Pics / Specs of 9-4 and 9-5*

2010 Cannondale CAAD9 4  $1799
2010 Cannondale CAAD9 5 $1499

Key differences: 

4 has better crankset, shifters, f/r derailleurs and handlebar.


----------



## sooni

thatpace said:


> 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 4  $1799
> 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 5 $1499
> 
> Key differences:
> 
> 4 has better crankset, shifters, f/r derailleurs and handlebar.


Is it worth the extra 300?


----------



## deftones156

sooni said:


> Is it worth the extra 300?


IMO, absolutely. I'd take Rival over 105 any day of the week, and with the Caad9 4 you not only get Rival, but you get a Force crank. Having ridden both 105 and Force/Rival stuff, I think it's definitely worth $300. 

Not to mention the SRAM stuff looks waaaaaay cooler than 105 :thumbsup:


----------



## sooni

Force crank sealed the deal. Now I have to figure out if the red or black will go faster.


----------



## STARNUT

Red's always faster

Starnut


----------



## 88 rex

Does anyone happen to know the complete weights of the CAA9's, especially the 1 and 4. I can't help to think the two are pretty close in weight with any weight difference being in the wheels.


----------



## thatpace

*updates on specs of caad9 4 vs caad9 5*

Went to the local bike shop today and was able to check out the 2010 dealer book. There are a couple more upgrades on the 4 versus the 5. 

The 4 has the cannondale c2 stem, versus the c3 on the 5 and
The 4 has the cannondale c2 carbon seatpost versus the c3 carbon wrapped on the 5. 

I thought the c2 was a carbon wrap as well, but the spec book indicates carbon.

IF that is the case, the 4 ought to be more comfortable, which gives another nudge.

For those interested in Rival, it looks like Giant's coming out with a full Rival groupo TCR Alliance for under $2k next year as well.


----------



## rshank

Rival is leaps and bounds above 105. Infact, Rival (with the exception of the crankset) is lighter than 7800 dura-ace. and it looks better with the under bartape cable routing, carbon levers, adjustable reach levers.


----------



## andyny

does anyone know the weight for a 2010 caad9-5?


----------



## asad137

Someone in another thread posted that the CAAD9-4 is about 17.5. The 105 group on the 5 is over a pound heavier than the Rival on the 4, and the 4 has a Force carbon crank and a carbon seatpost -- so probably somewhere in the 18.5-19lb range?

Asad


----------



## daivs_T

you guys said that the 2010 caad9 frameset would be available for sale... however the local cannondale dealer told me that cannondale is not offering caad9 framesets... i would have to purchase a whole bike...


----------



## Trbogolf

They are offering framesets. I checked not too long ago about purchasing one. Sounds like your LBS is either too lazy to make the call or just wants to sell you what they have coming in.


----------



## daivs_T

so they should be available already right?


----------



## fab4

*Frameset*

The 2010 CAAD9 frameset retails for $850 and will come with a BB30 bb shell. Colors are the same as the CAAD9 1.


----------



## wankski

force/rival for $300 than fsa/105 is a really good deal IMO

nothing left to do, except maybe get some rival brakes, and some quality race wheels...


----------



## zsir

wankski said:


> force/rival for $300 than fsa/105 is a really good deal IMO
> 
> nothing left to do, except maybe get some rival brakes, and some quality race wheels...



+1 

make mine a 54 compact matte finish ............... :thumbsup: I can't find a dealer who will even order me one.......still looking though ........... I'm interested in soul wheels haven't decided yet....


----------



## 2cans

*here you go*



wankski said:


> force/rival for $300 than fsa/105 is a really good deal IMO
> 
> nothing left to do, except maybe get some rival brakes, and some quality race wheels...


 you made the call , I dropped the tektro calipers, no good for the canyons around salt lake , and i put some rs80 , shimono wheel set , whitch i like


----------



## hellatall

*had to order early to get mine*

I am 6'7" and relatively well proportioned for a guy of that height... I weigh 210, and my inseam is a 36. I bought the 63cm 9-4 in BBQ and have been infinitely ecstatic over it since I brought it home over a week ago. I've done a couple group rides and put about 80 miles on it since last weekend, and it's ridden like a dream. Holds a line really well, corners in dual pacelines without a care in the world. As someone mentioned earlier, the under-tape wiring of the SRAM set definitely adds a couple extra cool points, too... 

Anyway, no other upgrades other than some Reynolds Attacks for comfort and 
(hopefully) speed. Love this bike!!

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PbIvNEuJxmwrfXUOC1PMbw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahVjr2BEI/AAAAAAAABBk/Mi7rvfrH99Q/s800/IMG_1409.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dbaR4ypUrNCQLj4ITzUwLQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahSjxvdwI/AAAAAAAABBc/dD_f5jJMm4M/s800/IMG_1410.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ivnhzT9kqraGjicBdRdJGQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahPCaxUoI/AAAAAAAABBY/piq-a0Qxvuw/s800/IMG_1411.JPG" /></a>


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*hows the bike*

i got the red frame and will put it together one day. And the rival is awesome.


----------



## sacstateroad

2cans said:


> you made the call , I dropped the tektro calipers, no good for the canyons around salt lake , and i put some rs80 , shimono wheel set , whitch i like


How much does it weigh with the set up you put on?


----------



## dominicisi

Holy headtubes Batman!


----------



## bikerjulio

*looks like a problem - moderators??*



Hotrider18 said:


> Cool lol!, hey check out my topless downhill bike ride !!! woo
> http://bit.ly/8pDkdb
> Lemme knw what u think!
> Watch it now!!!!
> 
> Thanks. x


suspicious


----------

